# Bluetooth pairing procedure



## bmwsfchan (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a 2005 325i with bluetooth module built-in. I can't figure out how to start the bluetooth pairing procedure. I greatly appreciate your info if you know how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

bmwsfchan said:


> I have a 2005 325i with bluetooth module built-in. I can't figure out how to start the bluetooth pairing procedure. I greatly appreciate your info if you know how to do it. Thanks.


This has been discussed here regularly - you really should try a search of the forums before posting.

The procedure is in the manual that you received with the car. Here is an electronic version of the manual which explains all:

http://www.bmwmotorsports.org/crew/ucrewx5/pdf/BMW_bluetooth.pdf

In summary to get you started:

1) Key in position 0 (everything off)
2) Press and hold pairing button (the face/voice icon near the hand brake)
3) Key to position 1, then release the button
4) Depending on your car, either the TV monitor or radio will say 'Bluetooth Pairing'
5) Search for the car's bluetooth on your mobile phone, and pair them
6) Passkey (4 digits) should be in the glovebox on a white card somewhere (sometimes it is underneath the ashtray in the middle BEHIND the centre armrest - ie. the rear seat ashtray - you have to pop it out)
7) Once paired, the car should beep and display 'Pairing Successful'
8) Turn car off, and you're done.

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## benathon (Mar 13, 2004)

nitram_luap said:


> This has been discussed here regularly - you really should try a search of the forums before posting.
> 
> The procedure is in the manual that you received with the car. Here is an electronic version of the manual which explains all:
> 
> ...


Does this work with the X5? I have a 2004, but I don't know if I have bluetooth or not. I don't have nav but I did find the pass key.


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

benathon said:


> Does this work with the X5? I have a 2004, but I don't know if I have bluetooth or not. I don't have nav but I did find the pass key.


If you have bluetooth installed then it should work.

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## tpeters (Mar 26, 2005)

*330XI Bluetooth question*

I just bought a new 2005 330XI with Assist and I am confused.

I have been trying to pair my phone with the car, but the dealer said that I had to pay them $100 to activate it. Does this make sense to anyone? Have to pay to activate a "standard" feature.

If so that is a bunch of BS


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

tpeters said:


> I just bought a new 2005 330XI with Assist and I am confused.
> 
> I have been trying to pair my phone with the car, but the dealer said that I had to pay them $100 to activate it. Does this make sense to anyone? Have to pay to activate a "standard" feature.
> 
> If so that is a bunch of BS


I'm not sure how the BMW Assist works in the US - he may be referring to some aspect of that which needs activating - maybe someone from the US can help out on that topic. We don't have to pay extra for a service like this in Australia - we just phone a 1800 number if we need help. It comes with every new BMW for free - but it is just a phone number, not a hardware installation..

If the car has bluetooth installed then you should be able to pair your phone using the procedure in the manual, and the bluetooth passkey (which will be a 4 digit code, either in the manual or somewhere else in the car on a white sticker).

You shouldn't need it 'activated' for $100 and even if you did - it is a BRAND NEW car which you've just bought from them - make them do it for nothing! I wouldn't put up with that excuse if I were you. Be assertive - if the car was supposed to be bluetooth enabled then it should work from the start. You should not have to pay to have it 'activated'...

Put your foot down!

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't think you should have to pay extra. if you have assist, you get bluetooth. at least that's the way i took it at bmwusa.com. i got it in my 2005 325i and it works, although I can't get my stupid phone to work correctly with it.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

bmwsfchan said:


> I have a 2005 325i with bluetooth module built-in. I can't figure out how to start the bluetooth pairing procedure. I greatly appreciate your info if you know how to do it. Thanks.


The first thing you should check is to find out if your car really have the Bluetooth (production date > 09/04), and if it does if it is activated. Some vehicles went thru the preparation and delivery process without the Bluetooth being activated by software. *This is a warranty issue, so getting it activated is free. *

Try this...



> *PAIRING PROCEDURE E46/E83/E85/E53*
> 1. Turn Key off and then to KL-R or KL-15.
> 2. The vehicle is ready for pairing for the first 2 minutes of key on.
> 3. "Activate Telephone" appears on the MID or Board Monitor.
> ...


... or this: http://www.x5world.com/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=16

If you still cannot pair the phone, check your phone compatibility here... http://www.x5world.com/bluetooth_compatible_phones.htm ... for any known pairing issues between your phone and the BMW Bluetooth module.

:thumbup:


----------



## Sean Eric Fagan (Apr 23, 2005)

Okay, I am very confused, I fear.

I have an '05 325iT. Checking the car door, it has a manufacture date of 09/04. I have BMW Assist (via ZPP). Most of this morning, I had thought that I do *not* have Bluetooth built-in, only "pre-wired," because of posts like this one. But... I have a piece of paper that has a Bluetooth passkey on it.

Can someone help unconfuse me, please?


----------



## bmwsfchan (Mar 12, 2005)

You do have Bluetooth installed. You are ready to activate it.


----------



## snalliah (Mar 24, 2005)

I had the same problem with my 05 M3. If they gave you a passkey you are good to go. I also have NAV which makes things even more confusing. I had to tinker around a bit and search some we sites to figure it out. they give no documentation on bluetooth, just the passkey.

Here's how mine worked, I am guessing your's will be similar:

When you turn on the ignition switch to position 1 or 2, you have 2 mins to pair with your phone. This happens everytime you put the key in this position. During these 2 mins go to your phone and set it to search for other bluetooth devices. It should find one called BMWxxx, choose it and set it as your handsfree device. Now, this is when you get to *some* feedback, the NAV on my car then starts displaying "downloading directory" which may take a while depending on how many entries you have. At this point you should be able to use the phone via handfree. I have seen some phones work better than others, although if your phone is on the supported list everything should work.

What phone do you have?


----------



## Sean Eric Fagan (Apr 23, 2005)

I have no phone yet -- I did not want to spend money on a phone if it wouldn't work with my pretty new car .

Is there any way to tell, short of using a BT phone, that the car _does_ have everything necessary?

(As an aside... I have been saying this throughout my entire BMW shopping experience, but, man, the BMW has a really awful user interface!)

Oh, and: the phone I'm considering getting -- depending on how things go with Verizon -- is the Motorola v710. It appears supported by both Mac OS X (possibly USB only), and the BMW.


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Sean Eric Fagan said:


> Oh, and: the phone I'm considering getting -- depending on how things go with Verizon -- is the Motorola v710. It appears supported by both Mac OS X (possibly USB only), and the BMW.


I just got the Motorola V3 ("Razr" - I hate that name). Anyway, not the v710, but of the same era. The V3 works great with BMW BT. Also, regarding OS X support, my V3 is full operable with OS X via USB, and limited support for BT. By limited, I mean that I can synch only via USB, but I can connect and exchange files via BT.

Obviously, YMMV since it's a different phone. But same manufacturer, recent phone, should work about the same.


----------



## Sean Eric Fagan (Apr 23, 2005)

Okay, I did find a way to confirm I do have Bluetooth working: took a laptop (temporarily equipped with BT), turned on the car, and asked the laptop to scan. Poof, there it was.

Now all I need is an affordable BT phone. Too bad Verizon won't sell me one, darnit.

Thank you everyone .


----------



## lonewolffy (Apr 27, 2005)

*2005 Bluetooth Pairing instruction*

I just brought a 2005 330xi. I have the same problem pairing my Motorola Bluetooth phone to my new Bimmer. I found the pairing instruction in the internet - see attachment
Even it is not an up-to-day manual. At least I know a way to activate the pairing process.

Also give you some hint for my 2005 330xi:

1. Followed the instruction 
2. After release the send/receive button (which looks man speaking)
3. Press the "R/T" button once. 
4. The radio will display wording "ACTIVATE PHONE" 
5. Then you follow your phone pairing instruction. 
From my Motorola
Setting/connection/bluetooth link/hadsfree/look for devices
It will try to find a device to pair. 
Entry your PK code.
your phone will display BMWxxxxx, which x is your last 5 digits vin #
Select the device, then it will load the phone and your phone book form your phone.

I am sorry to hear some dealer is trying to charge $ for the pairing. It is a very simple process, everyone can do it themself.

Good luck


----------



## hollysmac (May 5, 2003)

Sean Eric Fagan said:


> Okay, I did find a way to confirm I do have Bluetooth working: took a laptop (temporarily equipped with BT), turned on the car, and asked the laptop to scan. Poof, there it was.
> 
> Now all I need is an affordable BT phone. Too bad Verizon won't sell me one, darnit.
> 
> Thank you everyone .


 Sean:
I have a Motorola V551 from Cingular. Before that I had a V600 which I loved but was unreliable on the Cingular network. Both work great with Mac OS X.4 and my 2002 M3. The V750 is known to have problems with the Mac and are listed as not Syncing with Bluetooth. Did you get a phone yet and how did it work out?

Holly
E46 M3 Electric Red BMW Individual
Z3 3.0 Topaz


----------



## Sean Eric Fagan (Apr 23, 2005)

No, I haven't gotten a phone yet. I am something like 5 or 6 months into my year-long contract, and they won't give me a discount on a new phone -- and the V710 is $149 with the discount (I think), and $399 without it. At this point, $400 is a bit too much to pay for a phone .


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

lonewolffy said:


> I just brought a 2005 330xi. I have the same problem pairing my Motorola Bluetooth phone to my new Bimmer. I found the pairing instruction in the internet - see attachment
> Even it is not an up-to-day manual. At least I know a way to activate the pairing process.
> 
> Also give you some hint for my 2005 330xi:
> ...


Thanks man, this is exactly what I have been looking for for a few days. I have paired the phone but ems to not work all the time and the addressbook is not synchronizing.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

If you have Cingulair, or T-mobile then get the audiovox smt 5600 on ebay for about $190 plus $38 to unlock it. It is an awesome little smartphone with full internet capabilities, bluetooth, outlook e-mail sync. I am in the process of finding the passkey so I can pair it correctly. I ua passkey of 1234 but i don't think that is correct since the bluetooth works very unpredictably.


----------



## Horse4d (Jun 4, 2005)

I have tried to pair my phone with my 325i using all the ideas on this thread but nothing works does anybody know why. MY car does not have a send/receive button near the e-brake but does have one on the steering wheel. I have tried to pair with the v710 and the cingular razor but niether works.


----------

